# FPS overlay for games?



## xucaen (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi, I am looking for a tool that will allow me to show the game's FPS as an overlay and to be able to stream it. I have tried Fraps but it seems to be crashing. The only other suggestions I have found on the web is to use a completely different recording/streaming software, such as Nvidia or Microsoft...  I thought it would be a nice feature to be able to turn on a FPS overlay from the OBS tools menu.


----------



## WizardCM (Jun 15, 2019)

Depends on the game, really. If you're launching the game via Steam, Steam has the ability to overlay the game's framerate. Some games like Overwatch and Forza Horizon 4 have built-in framerate displays that you can toggle in their settings.


----------

